# APS for 17 Wing FE's, or...



## Blakey (1 May 2006)

*[RUMINT]*
17 Wing is no more(?), they will no longer be providing services(?)
Take it for what its worth, this information is from fourth hand sources (friend at work from his wife/ from her friend who's husband is a FE at 17 Wing  ;D)
*[/RUMINT]*

Any truth to any of this?


----------

